# opening doors & hinges how to by gseeds



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok some guys may know this aready,this is for the guys that dont and want to, , once you cut a hole in the top of a 42 year old model you payed too much for : - there's no turning back, after repairing the cut out rear wheel wells and making a set of fender skirts for the car, I wanted to open up the drivers door and trunk lid, Ive taken photos for you guys that may like to see how its done, - First I start by scribing along the door\trunk lines with the back side of an #11 blade slowly { see photo } until it's cut all the way through, once you have the door\trunk cut out, take a look at how thick the edge is..... Way too thick to look like a real car ! , so your going to want to sand or file the inside edge thinner ; so when the door \truck\ hood is open it looks more realistic . - Now to make the hinges ; - For 1\25 scale cars I use .032 rd.brass rod and 1\16x.014 rd brass tube, - These ; I buy at hobbytown usa
and you will also need the tools ( as shown ) { see photo} next you will cut 3 pieces of tube and one piece of the rod ..... { see photo } -Next ; take the rod and center it in the tube , and bend {  see photo } ,then tape same part down to table {  see photo }
then use a slightly bigger tube , and tape down on top of the brass tube with wire { see photo }; then bend wire over top of bigger tube on both sides { see photo } - Now , you should have something like this {see photo } then , one more bend on both sides with needle nose pliers , & it should look like this,{see photo } ok this is  Very Important ....... - In the center of the big rod , give it a slight tweak, - This will make your trunk\hood stay up ; and not fall down when open , -Next ; - From outside of car ; tape the trunk lid in place ; and flip car over and center and glue new hinge in place, THERE !!, - You should now have working hinge's !! with doors, trunks and hoods that open and close, good luck guys...Gary


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Exact same way I do it....nice How To....Thanks.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

great how to! im sure this will help out and inspire alot of people to try it.

welcome to lil, and great builds also!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX GARY IM GOING TO TRY THIS OUT


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

nice how to man thanks!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NICE THANKS


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Great How-To. Welcome to LIL.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thank you for the tip, and will be tryin this in the near future


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking good!  :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 13 2009, 07:54 AM~12690248
> *great how to! im sure this will help out  and inspire alot of people to try it.
> 
> welcome to lil, and great builds also!
> *


inspired me to try it on my next build!! thanks for showing step by step


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

better pics of the door hinges?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Awsome how to bro.Can you show how to jam the doors?Thats where i need alot of help at.Thanks for posting this  .


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

exactly the same way i do it too... :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Saved as a favorite.Thanks man!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

i am gonna need this


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 14 2009, 12:23 AM~12698096
> *Awsome how to bro.Can you show how to jam the doors?Thats where i need alot of help at.Thanks for posting this  .
> *



x2!!

Awesome how to on this stuff thanks!! My next model will be done like this for sure!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Gary, thanks for posting this, bro!!!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice clear step-by-step photos of a useful tip technique. Thanks!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Gary, any idea how to get doors to swing inside the body panel? Like for instance on a big body fleetwood?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a gary , thanx for the post and the great pics . it is so much more helpful when you can see pictures of the actual work :thumbsup: .............


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

bump, for ohio chad. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks for the lesson, i have been fighting line ups on on door hinges for a week now. any chance of getting any pics of the door hinges on some of yours.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 13 2009, 11:23 PM~12698096
> *Awsome how to bro.Can you show how to jam the doors?Thats where i need alot of help at.Thanks for posting this  .
> *


X3


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

wow


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 2 2009, 12:00 PM~13763642
> *Gary, any idea how to get doors to swing inside the body panel? Like for instance on a big body fleetwood?
> *



i do check me out .and better then the conventional way :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 14 2009, 08:18 PM~15079886
> *bump, for ohio chad. :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Again. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Gary any chance on showing us on how to do the door jams?


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the help! Will use this when I get the chance.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

bump for jorge


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 13 2009, 10:54 AM~12690248
> *great how to! im sure this will help out  and inspire alot of people to try it.
> 
> *


Yep, like me! lol!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 29 2009, 12:28 PM~15219104
> *Hey Gary any chance on showing us on how to do the door jams?
> *


X2?!!!! :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

ok, got a question. i've read about "the thread method"... what...exactly is this?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j_@May 11 2010, 07:26 PM~17460338
> *ok, got a question. i've read about "the thread method"... what...exactly is this?
> *


you use thread to cut open the doors and trunk, follow the lines and just go back and forth with the thread, with the heat and friction, it starts cutting. This is the way I normally do it, very effective


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

always come back for reference..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Gary? Mini? anybody? HAVING A PROBLEM. got clearance issues..
so I am trying to hinge the the hood of a 58 so the hood opens backwards?
on an amt.. I have the hinge mounted on the back of the radiator wall..
I guess its a real crazy backwards kind of a bend that I have to due on the rod so it will 
clear every thing and still lay flush?
can it be done on 58's?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 24 2010, 07:36 PM~17590009
> *Hey Gary? Mini? anybody? HAVING A PROBLEM.  got clearance issues..
> so I am trying to hinge the the hood of a 58 so the hood opens backwards?
> on an amt.. I have the hinge mounted on the back of the radiator wall..
> ...


let me try and figure that one out, and ill get back to you with it. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 24 2010, 04:43 PM~17590098
> *let me try and figure that one out, and ill get back to you with it. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay I officially fucked off a whole day. just to try to hinge a fucken model.
once again. get my sack handed to me on a bloody platter.. 
A reverse hood on a 58 can. has and will be done! (I think the hinge would be mounted
on the back of the grill? ) but it wont be done by the hydro.. My second 58 was supposed to make me feel better about me butchering my yellow 58. I cant bare to hack this wagon to shreds because my dumb ass wanted to impress somebody with a hinge! Cool thing about being an under achiever? I know when to leave well enough alone..! all these fuckin rod's I am cutting. I will leave strait and use one of them to hold my hood up... No more fuckin sloppy cutting and no more fuckin finger prints.
fuck I ffflfffffffvfcff


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 24 2010, 08:40 PM~17593100
> *okay I officially fucked off a whole day. just to try to hinge a fucken model.
> once again. get my sack handed to me on a bloody platter..
> A reverse hood on a 58 can. has and will be done! (I think the hinge would be mounted
> ...


Damm :biggrin: I get all huffy and shit... and still kept trying. I bent up a few more feet of rod. still not out of the way... i do feel that it has to be douple hinged if it's going to be right..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 24 2010, 08:40 PM~17593100
> *okay I officially fucked off a whole day. just to try to hinge a fucken model.
> once again. get my sack handed to me on a bloody platter..
> A reverse hood on a 58 can. has and will be done! (I think the hinge would be mounted
> ...


 :biggrin: Its official! my 58 has an extra scrape and a bruise hear and there.
But she does sport a working reverse 3 position hinged hood!.. 
film at 11:00


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

a sneak at the 58.. both of them..


----------

